# Good Carseat Safety Handout for New Parents?



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there a good carseat safety handout that I can give to new parents that I work with? I see so many babies strapped incorrectly when out, so I try to go over the basics with clients at prenatals but would like to have a thorough information sheet to leave them. I usually discuss extended rearfacing, placement of straps, tighness of straps, no coats under straps, etc. Is there something out there already or do I just need to suck it up and write another handout? Thanks!


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure there is something out there! I'm in Canada, so the ones I suggested to my midwives' office might not be the right ones for you to use, but if you ask on www.car-seat.org for ones for your local area, you will get good suggestions w/ links to download them or order them! You don't need to register there to ask a question


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I use the new NHTSA hand out to go over stages http://www.nhtsa.gov/Safety/CPS

But I haven't found anything good that covers everything- straps, ERF, coats, etc. I use the NHTSA flyer and a second one that has the recommendations and laws by age group on one side and the full list of CPS Techs in my area on the other side.


----------

